# Indian driver License verification



## solankikrunal (Dec 9, 2017)

Hello everyone

I am Krunal Solanki and presently residing in Kusel, Germany. I want to know that how can I get Indian drivers license Verification Letter here in Germany.

Thank you


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

ask at Kreisverwaltung Kusel, 
https://www.rlp-buergerservice.de/b...nc5045?id=160443&_linked_subkategorieId=21006


----------

